# Savinelli "natural" - how do I finish it? Or do I need to?



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I just bought my first "natural"/unfinished pipe - a Savinelli from Frenchy. I've never had a natural or unfinished briar like this. My question is: Do I have to finish it? If so what do I use? 

All the pipes I've ever had were finished so looking for advice here. I know carnuba wax is the final process, but is there an oil or whatever that you treat the briar with prior to this or no?

Thanks!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Smoke it as is. p


----------



## Doc Holiday (Jul 14, 2008)

If you leave it as is, and smoke it, after time the oils from your hands and the heat will cause it to darken to a very nice color.

I have several naturals, no two have darkend the same, but they all look great with their own character.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Those naturals will darken with use because they are not "finished".


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

My natural has darked up beautifully just from smoking. You can finish it if you want, but I suggest leaving it as is


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> My natural has darked up beautifully just from smoking. You can finish it if you want, but I suggest leaving it as is


:tpd:


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

I'd love to see some photos of the coloring it has.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

yellowgoat said:


> I'd love to see some photos of the coloring it has.


Here's a pic of mine. They mostly get a darker color to them from what you see on Frenchy's site. I kinda like them better than the finished ones, cause it's like a meer in that you see the change of the color, and you're making it your own.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=174015


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

Here's my Sav Nat. The pics don't really do it justice. It's much darker than it appears. I've don't think I've smoked more than 20 bowls through it.


















And here's the original pic of it new from frenchy's website:


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice.
Thanks for the photos! 
I'm gonna get one in a few weeks if still available.


----------



## joshmickelson (Jul 8, 2008)

I just bought a #10 natural. I am excited to see how it colors.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

if ya like 'em shiny, put a coat of carnuba on it-won't stop it from coloring


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

If you wanted you could wipe it down with olive oil to bring the grain out. I bought an estate that someone had sanded the rim on and the olive oil brought it back to the color of the rest of the pipe, no gloss of course.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Mine's turned out a nice deep rust colour....very nice.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> If you wanted you could wipe it down with olive oil to bring the grain out. I bought an estate that someone had sanded the rim on and the olive oil brought it back to the color of the rest of the pipe, no gloss of course.


Yup. If you want to darken it faster just use a few drops of olive oil (a little goes a long way) and rub it in with the palm of your hand.


----------



## Tricker-cl (Jun 22, 2007)

A good trick taught to me by an old timer. Rub the pipe(not when lit!) against the area between nose and cheek, then rub it a little. The oils from your skin darken it real nice. I have 2 savinelli naturals that are nice and dark from this. I'll try to get some pics up when I find my camera.

Tim


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

My Natty Sav noticeably darkened after just a few bowls.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey thanks alot to all of you, I'll just leave it alone then and let it take on it's own personality through the years. 

I also have a 3/4 bent Ascorti on its way to me...


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

TRicker said:


> A good trick taught to me by an old timer. Rub the pipe(not when lit!) against the area between nose and cheek, then rub it a little. The oils from your skin darken it real nice. I have 2 savinelli naturals that are nice and dark from this. I'll try to get some pics up when I find my camera.
> 
> Tim


OK well I tried this method and spent 2 days doing this before smoking it for the first time. It's really working well and gives a nice even and definitely darker tone to the briar... Leave it to the old timers to come up with this kind of tricks!

Thanks TRicker!

PS: Another thing I like about this pipe is that it's got a very generously sized bowl which I like. I'll try to get a pic of it posted here this week.


----------



## Hey Joe (Sep 8, 2008)

My Sav natural finished in the "old timer" method.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have an unfinished Erik Nording that is the best smoking pipe I've had. No one mentions this, but I find the feel of bare wood in my hand is superior to a glossy finished pipe. Plus I don't mind a few "battle scars" on my pipes. At my age, I've plenty of my own.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

IMO, best thing about Sav Naturals is that there is no stain or wax on there at all. Let it color "naturally" from your hand and your smoking. In other words: pack and smoke per usual--It'll color in accordance. There's nothing more personal than a "natural" finish pipe, that only colors according to your hand. Enjoy!


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Lots of talk of how good an unfinished briar smokes so just pack and puff and let it colour naturally, just enjoy the change over time


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

dgerwin11 said:


> I have an unfinished Erik Nording that is the best smoking pipe I've had. No one mentions this, but I find the feel of bare wood in my hand is superior to a glossy finished pipe. Plus I don't mind a few "battle scars" on my pipes. At my age, I've plenty of my own.


You've shown remarkable patience in waiting since 2008 to share this.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Good bump...I was thinking of getting one!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

El ****** said:


> Good bump...I was thinking of getting one!


This thread sure slept undisturbed for a long time - good to see it again. I, too, am considering a natural. Maybe this one:








It's a "no name" off of Pipes & Cigars, but can be had for under $50.

Or this one (more likely): 








It's a Savinelli for under $40. Either would supplement well my one lonely corn cob.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just got a Savinelli Natural from cupojoes. Sub $50. Unbeatable. Be aware that your beautiful blonde will turn into a beautiful brunette in short order. Starts to darken with first bowl.

I strongly recommend the Savinelli over a no name, no matter how good a reputation Pipes & Cigars has. There is a reason nobody wanted to put a name on it.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

dgerwin11 said:


> I just got a Savinelli Natural from cupojoes. Sub $50. Unbeatable. Be aware that your beautiful blonde will turn into a beautiful brunette in short order. Starts to darken with first bowl.
> 
> I strongly recommend the Savinelli over a no name, no matter how good a reputation Pipes & Cigars has. There is a reason nobody wanted to put a name on it.


Thanks, Dougals. Cup O Joes has a MUCH better selection of these, and I think you're right about going with a known good brand over an unknown.

Which did you get, if I might ask? This one, the #602, is looking pretty good to me:


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I got a pot shape with slight bend. Shape and size can only be chosen by you for you. Also I popped a couple bucks extra for lucite stem. Is that one filtered or unfiltered? I chose the unfiltered. As I have stated before, I think the inventor of paper filters is related to the evil SOB who invented AstroTurf.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I would steer anyone towards a Savinelli Baronet instead. You get a much better quality of briar that's not loaded with fills. They're practically the same price.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Probably true, but I am a contrarian and just flat out like a natural's feel. That's what makes horse races.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Doc Holiday said:


> If you leave it as is, and smoke it, after time the oils from your hands and the heat will cause it to darken to a very nice color.
> 
> I have several naturals, no two have darkend the same, but they all look great with their own character.


for this reason ive really been considering one for a bit now as an "everyday" pipe that i dont worry too much about compared to my lucianos


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

My vote would go for a bit of finish.
Reasons:
1)Beauty- even the most "plain" briar has beautiful grain that begs to be shown!
2)Protection from filth. Most folks probably don't realize the amount of greasy/oily filth that hides on "clean" hands...
3)Protection from accidents- your briar will absorb moisture like a sponge humid days, a spillt drink, cologne on your hands, etc... 
4)Protection from cracking. Without a finish your briar will dry out MUCH faster than if it had even a minute film of finish to slow it down. If wood dries too quickly, it cracks as the wood itself shrinks unevenly due to growth patterns/grain/fills/etc... 
5)Easy cleaning. Other than blowing off dry dust, there's no "easy" way to clean unfinished wood. Even the humble finish I'll recommend makes a world of difference.
6)Versatility. Bare wood that is handled often becomes darkened with a mixture of dirt, water, salt, dead skin, ash, dottle, and oxidation (father time making light things dark and dark things light). After a shockingly short time, the only way to undo this is via scrubbing and sanding. The finish I'll recommend is easily and more importantly HARMLESSLY removed should you decide to go dirty later, or add colors with dyes, etc...

7)Pride. I'm biased, as a fellow that works with wood daily... but it's a universal reaction that when a fellow gives honest effort and attention to detail with his own hands to allow the hidden potential of wood to shine through- a visceral happiness overtakes the fellow. This glow of pride is permanent; I recommend it highly.

Here is the "miracle" finish: Finish Recipe: Oil and Wax - Fine Woodworking Article

For a higher luster you may sand up to a grit as high as you like; but anything past 800 will probably go unnoticed as you'll still need to scuff with 0000 wool to open the wood to the oil. 
I feel it's important to add a step: remove all dust by firmly rubbing a clean dry cotton cloth (the inside of an old gym sock is perfect). Ultra fine wood dust can become packed into the grain and cemented into place via the oil and obscure the grain.

Most good hardware stores will have what you need. 
2007263
Buy (H) Boiled Linseed Oil Quart at Woodcraft.com

Those small containers will be enough to do a lifetime of pipes. Time for you to hit the flea markets for old pipes to rescue!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

+1 to everything GuitarDan said (per usual).

I'll add another point:

8: Protection from flaws. You simply can't know what the grain of a Sav Natural will be from a website photo, or if it has fills/flaws. But you can bet that the guy who threw that pipe into the "Natural" bin didn't randomly choose to do so. The Sav Naturals are all machine made shapes, and are the same as the various low- to mid-end lines. If it didn't have a fill or a funky grain somewhere, it would have been finished as an Oscar or Duca Carlo or something. And they would have charged more for it. 

All that said, I still think the idea of an unfinished pipe is pretty cool. But if you're interested and have the funds, maybe request one from an individual pipe maker. 

The one Sav Natural I purchased had two fills, amazing straight grains, but screwy inner mechanics (couldn't get a pipe cleaner through to the bowl).


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

GuitarDan,

I find 2 flaws in your post: Item #4 Cracking. The briar is well dried before carving. Even here in Georgia it would not pick up enough atmospheric moisture to cause this problem. The 2nd flaw is I, for one, flat out like how it ages and feels.

Captain, both my Sav natural and Nording natural have no discernible flaws of workmanship. Every thing fits as it should, all drilling matches up.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry to revive an old post - I cant find these on cup o joes site. Can someone post a link. I seem to be a netnoob today.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

This should get you there

Cup O Joes Coffee Cigars & Pipe Tobacco Pipe


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

you sir are one smart bull. THANKS!!


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> Sorry to revive an old post - I cant find these on cup o joes site. Can someone post a link. I seem to be a netnoob today.


Look under Savinelli economy pipes.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

Its a shame I can't order from Cup O joes due to the NYS tax hike.I really had my eye on this shape.No other website have that one for sale. Boo-Hoo


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

funbags said:


> Its a shame I can't order from Cup O joes due to the NYS tax hike.I really had my eye on this shape.No other website have that one for sale. Boo-Hoo


My favorite Sav form as well.

One thing about this form though: The drill hole of the bowl is tapered. So where most bowls will be a straight (3/4", say) hole down, this one starts at 3/4", and tapers to 1/2" at the bottom. No big deal. They still smoke great. But it's something to consider, especially if you planned to make this a fold-n-stuff flake pipe or some such.

Lots of Sav lines have some version of this shape. I believe the shape # is 920.


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

CaptainEnormous said:


> My favorite Sav form as well.
> 
> One thing about this form though: The drill hole of the bowl is tapered. So where most bowls will be a straight (3/4", say) hole down, this one starts at 3/4", and tapers to 1/2" at the bottom. No big deal. They still smoke great. But it's something to consider, especially if you planned to make this a fold-n-stuff flake pipe or some such.
> 
> Lots of Sav lines have some version of this shape. I believe the shape # is 920.


also know as the zulu shape. Capt. I see you just smoked some ABF. I am trying SOOOO hard to hold off opening the tin I just bought due to having so many others open. I hear its quite yummy!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

ABF: Beyond yummy. Don't wait!


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

CaptainEnormous said:


> ABF: Beyond yummy. Don't wait!


Damn you!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I ended up ordering this one along with some Hal O' Wynd:


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

that should darken nicely!


----------



## Gretschmanviv' (Feb 8, 2019)

You could also finish it yourself... I did this with a couple of grezza's, a 804 ks canadian and a 310 poker and they look quite Nice 🙂


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

8 years old, this might be a record, hahaha.

Welcome to the forum, though!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Check with Dino. It's gotta be in the top 10.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Check with Dino. It's gotta be in the top 10.


Yep.. a while ago, we had a 12yo one drug up from the abyss .

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

That one was only a week or two ago. It was older than my kids.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> Yep.. a while ago, we had a 12yo one drug up from the abyss .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk





TexaSmoke said:


> That one was only a week or two ago. It was older than my kids.


Dang, that thread was nearly a teenager, hahaha.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I sorta' get it when someone necro's an old thread they Googled up to ask a question. Not very astute, but at least understandable.

But you really gotta' wonder what motivates someone to look around for old threads to post answers to old questions. Did you really think the OP was still wondering what to do with his new pipe?

"_Whew! Thank you! I've been sitting on my hands for 8 years staring at this pipe, just hoping someone would tell me what to do so I could finally smoke it._"


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> I sorta' get it when someone necro's an old thread they Googled up to ask a question. Not very astute, but at least understandable.
> 
> But you really gotta' wonder what motivates someone to look around for old threads to post answers to old questions. Did you really think the OP was still wondering what to do with his new pipe?
> 
> "_Whew! Thank you! I've been sitting on my hands for 8 years staring at this pipe, just hoping someone would tell me what to do so I could finally smoke it._"


It is imperative (to them) that they display their superior knowledge.

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Could be a normal, nice guy that just doesn't understand forum etiquette..

I'm quick to judge also. It makes no sense to the members that live here. When i first showed up I had no idea how forums worked. But now i have an understanding how THIS forum works. If i ventured to another, I would guarantee I have issues. So I stick to my own corner of internet, where yunz all KNOW I'm an idiot and accept me as such..

Sent from my SM-T387V using Tapatalk


----------

